# Eye Problem



## twisted29 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am taking care of my brothers 2 piranhas for a while now. Yesterday I noticed one of them has a large white dot on one eye and a small one on the other, the dots are forming over the pupil. Also both eyes seem to be bulging out of his head, but there shape is normal they are pushed out a little. I will try to get a pic when i get home tonight. This is a recent change within the last 48 hours. Suggested causes I have heard are cloud eye, pop eye, or trauma? The day before I noticed the problem both fish were swimming rapidly around the tank banging in to all of the sides, could this be a cause or a symptom of a larger problem. He is so lethargic, he is just breathing rapidly and sitting on the bottom. The other is acting normally with no eye problems and both seem to be eating. The tanks condition has been stable for years, always clear no algea, I started with a 20% water change.

My 1st question is what do you think it might be and how should I treat it? My 2nd is I was told to add salt,1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons of water predissolved in a big gulp type cup, can I do this while the fish are still in the tank?

thanks


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

twisted29 said:


> I am taking care of my brothers 2 piranhas for a while now. Yesterday I noticed one of them has a large white dot on one eye and a small one on the other, the dots are forming over the pupil. Also both eyes seem to be bulging out of his head, but there shape is normal they are pushed out a little. I will try to get a pic when i get home tonight. This is a recent change within the last 48 hours. Suggested causes I have heard are cloud eye, pop eye, or trauma? The day before I noticed the problem both fish were swimming rapidly around the tank banging in to all of the sides, could this be a cause or a symptom of a larger problem. He is so lethargic, he is just breathing rapidly and sitting on the bottom. The other is acting normally with no eye problems and both seem to be eating. The tanks condition has been stable for years, always clear no algea, I started with a 20% water change.
> 
> My 1st question is what do you think it might be and how should I treat it? My 2nd is I was told to add salt,1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons of water predissolved in a big gulp type cup, can I do this while the fish are still in the tank?
> 
> thanks


I think your best bet to start is to first check your water parameters, if you don't have a test kit bring a sample down to the pet shop and have them give you your major readings. Post them up and go from there. I would have to assume that it's due to your water.......How often do you do water changes or I should say when was the last time you did a % water change. How big is the tank and how large are the RBPs. I've had this issue before with larger fish in a smaller tank. Excessive feeding can lead to poor water conditions, what's your feeding schedule? The 20% water change was probably the best thing you could do to start off. Yes you can add the salt directly to the tank. Have you added salt before to this tank, because salt never really leaves the water so to speak, no evaporation etc.... So if a full salt dosage had been added before only add salt as a ratio to how much water you change, ex. 10 gallons = 2 tablespoons. The salt will help reduce the stress caused by, in my opinion, some adverse water condition......

I would hold off on the meds for now unless you see things getting significantly worse. Perfect water conditions can make a hell of a difference........


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

hey guys and gals, twisted is my bro and hes taking care of my 90gal setup. i do a water change when i visit most times, but i have to admit that i dont do them often enough. the tank has been disease and parasite free for over two years now so suffice it to say that im surprised that a problem came up. ill be keeping my eye on things as much as i can from where im at. So a water test is the best option right now?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Draven said:


> hey guys and gals, twisted is my bro and hes taking care of my 90gal setup. i do a water change when i visit most times, but i have to admit that i dont do them often enough. the tank has been disease and parasite free for over two years now so suffice it to say that im surprised that a problem came up. ill be keeping my eye on things as much as i can from where im at. So a water test is the best option right now?


Definitely get a quick water test going so you can start to diagnose potential issues. I would say ammonia and nitrates may be what you'd want to test right off the bat.


----------



## twisted29 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok so I have been doing 20% water changes every other day, and the white spots in his eyes are all but gone. However they are still bulging out, maybe more than before. Here is the best pic I could get, the whiteness in his eye is just the flash. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That eye doesnt look bad at all. Tough to tell from a still shot because eyes can move on a fish giving it a distorted look. In these cases water tests tell a story of a million words but since multiple water changes have been performed just keep an eye on them and post up w/ definately more information.


----------

